# Question on Dinan s/w tune and California emission warranty



## lba (Jan 5, 2008)

In California and several other states there is a 7 year / 70,000 mile limited warranty on a substantial list of parts related to the emission control system. This includes turbocharger, HPFP, engine control module, torque converter, transmission control module, catalytic converter, as well as others not listed here for brevity sake. There is also a similar federal warranty for 8 years / 80.000 miles on the catalytic converter and ECM.

If one installs a Dinan performance flash, we know that Dinan 'shadows' the basic 4 year / 50,000 BMW warranty in the sense that Dinan will cover a warranty claim that BMW may reject as being related to the Dinan modifcation (or the two of them cover the claim in some combination). It seems clear that after the base warranty period, Dinan plays no further role in warranty matters. My question is: what would likely happen if say, the HPFP or turbocharger fails in year six of ownership? BMW could maintain that the failure was caused by overstress from the performance flash and refuse the claim. On the other hand, BMW 'approves' of the Dinan tune insofar as that they allow their dealers to sell and install the product and Dinan cooperates with BMW. So it is also conceivable that BMW might honor a claim in this situation.

There is no history on this issue since none of the N54 engines have yet gone out of the basic warranty period.

Clearly, I may be in a newer car by the time my hypothetical 'year six' rolls around rendering the question moot for me. I am leaning toward getting the Stage 2 flash for my 2008 335i and want to try to understand the implications as best I can.


----------



## Pauken4 (Jan 18, 2009)

Excellent question! 

Not knowing the answer to this has kept me from doing a Dinan remap.

Have your asked you service advisor this question?

What are the other states with similar emission warranty standards?


----------



## lba (Jan 5, 2008)

I believe that the California Emissions Control Limited Warranty applies to vehicles in California, Connecticut, Maine, Massachusetts, Rhode Island and Vermont. The various supplemental emissions control warranties are described in the Service and Warranty Information booklet that comes with the manuals.

I did discuss Dinan tunes with a service advisor and BMW North America a while back. Both seemed to say that I would be OK on the warranty with the Dinan tune, and the SA encouraged me. I did not ask specifically about the longer emissions warranties. What will actually happen if I have a warranty issue remains to be seen.

BMW Performance has now indicated that they will offer a mod package that will provide performance comparable to that of the N54 that they've put in the 7 series (also probably similar to the Dinan Stage 1 flash). It apparently will include both a flash and enhanced cooling system hardware. Pricing has not been announced. It will be interesting to see how this affects the relationship with Dinan and their position regarding software mods.

I just had Dinan Stage 2 installed. I like it so far. The car is much quicker, although I have been laying off as the weather has not been conducive to fast driving.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

BMW has extensive disclaimers about adding non-factory items to the car. Further, there is a provision in the CA state and Federal Emission system warranty that releases the manufacturer of obligation in the circumstance of owner-applied modifications. So, unless Dinan steps up with an Emissions system-specific warranty, you are basically on your own for Emissions system warranty coverage. If you are wanting to have the factory on the hook for all of the warranty programs, you should either not make mods to the car, or wait until the official BMW flash is available.


----------



## Pauken4 (Jan 18, 2009)

Exactly! The Dinan tune voids your BMW warranty which would mean no extended coverage on emmisions components including the turbos and HPFP to 7/70 in CA emissions states.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

In addition to the above some of the Dinan and other mods are not approved by the CARB (Calif Air Rescources Board, the dreaded agency that dictates how we mod our cars) so be careful when getting anything done. I think even some air boxes are not approved.


----------

